# Mapping Resources > How Do I ??? >  Photoshop/GIMP help... anyone?

## Office Linebacker

Well I've gone as far as I can with GIMP (and it isn't much).

I have a background I'd like to use for some maps but I can't get the edge to look like it's ripped/tattered/burnt (old parchment feel).

I found a great texture to use but with out the distressed edges it just doen't look right.

http://rpgmapshare.com/index.php?q=g...2_itemId=13327

Here is the inspiration image (*also a great map!*) that has the edge effects i really like.
http://www.anthonyforsterstudios.co....x2750x2150.jpg

Id really appreciate any help or tips on how to use GIMP to reproduce the distress effects.

Thanks

OL

----------


## Robbie

Photoshop has a torn edges filter you could use...and set the layer effect to be an inner glow with a light red (pink) color set to color burn for the burnt look.  I don't know about gimp though.

----------


## Office Linebacker

Everyone I've asked has said just about the same thing   :Laughing:  

I think I'm going to sink the cash and get Photoshop  :cry: 

*looks under the couch pillows for cahnge*

Thanks

OL

----------


## RPMiller

As a total side note, but related. If you know anyone that has a college email account, teacher, student, etc. you can get Creative Studio CS for dirt cheap from http://www.collegesoftware.org I am currently enrolled in some classes and that is how I found out about it. I'm not sure how many copies an individual account can get you though so I'm not going to be much help having already purchased it.

----------


## Office Linebacker

Thanks for the info RPMiller. I'll check it out.

----------


## Office Linebacker

Man oh man... what a difference a 30 day free trial of Photoshop Elements makes   :Smile:

----------


## Istarlome

Here is a tutorial for making ripped, rusted paper with the Gimp.  One of the posters created a script-fu for it as well.

http://www.gimptalk.com/forum/topic/...-2-3-42-1.html

----------


## Istarlome

As an example: Here's a map I did with MapX and some paper I made in the Gimp.  Last is the map pasted onto the paper as an overlay.

Try it out. I'm sure you can improve on this effect.  :Smile:

----------


## RobA

Beat me to it cause I was having problems with the server yesterday and it seemed to eat my posted reply.

Attached is a weathered version of the sheet originally linked to, made in GIMP.  I didn't follow a tutorial, just played with it, but could reconstruct the steps if there was interest.

-Rob A>

----------


## Istarlome

Yes please do. That looks really nice.

----------


## RPMiller

I would be interested as well. I'm working on my western map and would like to have an weathered looking map of the region.

I'll have to figure it out for PhotoShop though.

----------


## Istarlome

@ RPMiller,

Here's something that may be helpful to your Old West efforts.  It's a Gimp tutorial on how to make a blue jean logo.

The leather looks good and might be something you'd be interested in.

http://www.gimptalk.com/forum/topic/...l-14353-1.html

----------


## RPMiller

Very nice! Thanks!

Right now what I really need is artwork that will help me with regional and town mapping. I also need to do some buildings both the fronts and the floor plans.

This is an online game so I need colorful good looking stuff for the "wow" factor. I love tutorials so if you find any showing how to create something related to the above please pass it on.

----------


## Istarlome

What size images are you looking for?  I've made some building and stuff for DungeonForge in PNG format.  It's 20x20 which is good for town/village maps.

----------


## RPMiller

I can go with whatever. I haven't set myself on particular sizes yet.

----------


## RobA

> Beat me to it cause I was having problems with the server yesterday and it seemed to eat my posted reply.
> 
> Attached is a weathered version of the sheet originally linked to, made in GIMP.  I didn't follow a tutorial, just played with it, but could reconstruct the steps if there was interest.
> 
> -Rob A>


I've posted a tutorial over in the how-to forums:
http://www.cartographersguild.com/showthread.php?t=533

-Rob A>

----------


## xy_

many thanks! I'll check it out.

----------


## johnvanvliet

XY
a bit of a WARNING
this thread is from 2007 
it is 8 years out of date 

the rusty paper guide for gimp is for a 8 year old version of gimp that you will not be able to install on Windows 8.1 
post #7 

and the link to the pdf in post 16 is Also for Gimp 2.2 
gimp 2.8 is current and almost ALL!!! of the 2.2 guides will not work
the program has CHANGED A LOT IN EIGHT YEARS 

mainly "script-foo" is deprecated

----------

